# halo projector wiring



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

im wondering if ne one that has instaled the halos in their 200sx ..when the brights r on do all 4 lights turn on or just the brights????mabey i have some thing wired backwards...thanks

tank


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

They should all come on.I have the regular black projectors.and all 4 light when the high beams are on


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Actually all four are NOT suppose to come on. I just fixed the problem today. There is a blue relay loop that you have to take off or unplug. After I did that it worked fine. Outer were on during reg. beam and inner on high beam.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

well..Id rather have all 4 on..makes more sense to me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can have all 4 go on, but you might have to rig a relay in there somewhere. how did you do it black200sxser?


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Where is the blue relay that you can take out? I live in PA and I don't think they will pass me for inspection if all 4 of my lights come on. Also, is everybodys halo real bright at night or kinda dim. I though they would be a litle brighter when i turned them on at night.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I left everythibng as it was.just wired the proj harness into my sotck harness...I cant see how it wouldnt pass..as long as they are aimed correctly..there are alot of cars out there that have 4 headlights.and they all 4 are on when you hit the high beams..


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

so is the inside or outside supposed to be the brights????


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Inside are the high beams....


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I dont know about you guys but this is how mine looks. On reg. beam.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*badass!*

damn, that rules, i cant wait til mine get put on!


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

ok guys i fingerd out what the prob is...the diode was bad...it was letting power to the other relay...that sux azz..o well


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok......just got Projectors with the halos......where in the hell does the projector wiring plug into the stock wiring harness???

PLEASE HELP ASAP!!!!!! 

Thanks Guys


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I don't know how this happened, but I have the option of all four brights, or just two, works like this....two clicks=parklights, and low beams...one push forward=all four beams are on and highbeam indicator light is on dash. Push back to regular=high beams stay on, and lowbeams go off... I don't know how it worked out like that, but I aint complaining. The hardest part is removing your old lights, and grill supports. The rest is fairly easy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

OK i got all that stuff outta the way.....but where does the wiring wire into the stock harness???


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

It doesn't, the passenger side plugs in, and the drivers side, you will have to cut-off the connector, and splice the three wires!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

You have to buy an adaptor at any auto parts store.
Check this link out and it should give you all the info
you need. It helped me through the entire process.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

*no lows*

Anyone have any insite into why i would have no low beams?? ive got all the lights to light on high beam and the halos working on marker light.....but nothing more then the halos on low beam.....any ideas?? thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Connecting halos to parking lights?? Im looking at it right now there is a red and white whre from the head light for he halo and in the corner i have a red, black, and green wire....where do i splice what...HELP


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

go red to red and white to black.........check which one gets power when the turn signals on......dont connect to that one....if i remember correctly its the green one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

so your saying dont even touch the green one right...thats the blinker...that would be funny though to have a blinking halo lol....so there is no ground or is it that im using the corners ground when i splice it..


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

from the theory of the way they have you wire them in........the halos ground with the marker ground.....black wire on factory wiring and the white wire on the halo. im not 100% sure on this but i assume the white wire on the halos is ground so you might be able to ground that to the body ground near the marker light housing. so black/white is ground or negative and red/red is power or positive. but yeah stay away from the green one......thatll cause them to blink with the turnsignal, keyless entry and 4 ways.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

*halo projector lights*

how can i get them, been looking can't find...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

They're going for $120+shipping on ebay.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

I got them on, finally....thanks everyone...I got mine from www.autodynamic.com.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Follow:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10754

Seth


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

is there a way to plug these lights into the stock harnesses without all these unneccesary wiring? Has anyone done it?>??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm gonna. In my post above yours the link will keep you updated.

Seth


----------

